# Sezmi UI >>>>>>> Tivo UI



## tombonneau (Mar 26, 2009)

So I had been browsing for Tivo Premiere's on Amazon and elsewhere as I was considering upgrading from my HD. Anyway, Amazon sends me a nice targeted email because I was browsing DVRs and I end up clicking on a link for Sezmi (which I had never heard of until this morning):

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00400NU5S/ref=pe_71030_18959370_pe_vfe_d3

This was pretty good timing, as I'd been thinking of cutting the cord, but the inability to get good reception on FOX & ABC was holding me back.

So, I spend part of my day reading reviews, etc. Basically, the box right now amounts to a DVR for OTA, something I was considering using the Tivo when/if I canceled my TWC.

Well, on the way home from work, I stop by Best Buy and am impressed enough with the demo in the store that I buy the unit, figuring I'll give it a shot, but likely will return it and stick with Tivo.

Here's my immediate feedback after a night of playing with the Sezmi: The HD UI is so light years ahead of where Tivo is that it is embarrassing for Tivo. Honestly, it is.

It looks better, is more responsive, just overall so far superior. The guide system makes a ton more sense (you shift between time & channel view), there is a history button that pops up the last 5-6 shows you were watching, they allow you to create custom user profiles for each person using it. You can have a custom background skin. You can just hit a search button to bring up search and choose what you want to search.

Overall, just came away really impressed with this unit, but really more disappointed in Tivo. Here is this little startup with more innovative UI in a few years development than Tivo has mustered in the last decade.

Not to say that this unit is faultless. Far from it. Firstly, you have to be committed to going OTA, obviously. Secondly, it's louder. There is some chop, audio & video to the OTA signal, though about as much as what I got through my Tivo.

The remote is an absolute disaster. While I like that they are thinking outside the box (no numbers, and I haven't even noticed they are missing) but it takes awhile to adapt to their system. And the layout is just dreadful.

And there is no ranking of season passes that I can see of, though their conflict resolution is more elegant than Tivos (I had two season passes for 8pm tomorrow and tested what would happen if I added another recording - it simply gave me the option of which of the 3 I wanted to cancel; we'll see what happens when a random conflict pops up).

Oh, and it appears the menu guide only goes out about a week, which is lame.

Anyway, just wanted to throw this post out there. I hadn't heard anything about Sezmi until today, and there is very little posted on this forum about them. I could go into more details of pros/cons of this box if there is some interest.

I've got 30 days before I need to return to BB, so I'm gonna give it another week or so, but the $5/mo fee is nothing and $150 for a 1TB box is a song. I'd highly suggest anyone considering going OTA or someone already using Tivo for OTA check this box out.


----------



## Series3Sub (Mar 14, 2010)

Sezmi just layed off hundreds of people. Not a good sign. Also, I believe Sezmi just recently ceased its higher tier of service offering a few "cable" channels for about $19 per month (ghastly PQ reported using OTA mult-plexed close to the public, and ONLY available in the LA area). NOT another good sign.

I liked the idea of their product and far lower monthly service fee for just OTA's compared to TiVo. It seems however, that their model isn't destined for success. DVR's are expensive to manufacture and even with the recent defections, OTA only is still a very tiny sliver of the pie/market.

It doesn't look like Sezmi will ever hit critical mass to be successful. That's too bad because competition is great, and right now TiVo has very little (Channel Master's OTA only DVR) competition in the OTA only realm.

As much as I would love Sezmi to be successful, don't count on it. Considering the relativity low cost of the Sezmi system, you could continue to use until they go out of business, but how long or soon that is, who knows?

Let us know what happens.


----------



## tombonneau (Mar 26, 2009)

I know they secured another $17m in funding in 4Q10 so that should keep them afloat a few more years. Also, sounds like their business model is shifting some towards oversea market which makes sense for them.

In reading up on it, the cable portion of their service sounded like a pipe dream destined for failure. The ota only DVD could find an audience if the cord cutting concept takes off in the next few years, which is feasible as the younger generation starts graduating from college. 

He'll I'm 34 and my cable bill isn't exactly taxing my pocketbook, yet I'm seriously considering giving it up. Back to the future and all that.


----------



## jrm01 (Oct 17, 2003)

I just checked it out and it said that service is not available in my area yet. If it is just OTA that seems strange that there would be limited areas.


----------



## tombonneau (Mar 26, 2009)

That could be carry over from their old cable plus tier that they haven't sorted out yet. Also, there is on demand content that obviously is getting pushed through your cable modem so maybe location is dependent on your cable/ISP. Regardless, you're right you should be able to get ota, guide info and basic Internet (ie YouTube) anywhere with high speed. If you're truly interested id call and inquire how much location really matters at this point.


----------



## deandashl (Aug 8, 2008)

Cable channels were a pipe dream.

I heard about them just before they started. The idea sounded GREAT. But it didn't take long to realize it wasn't going to work.


On the other hand, it sounds like the basics for a OTA DVR are there. Seems maybe they were shooting a little too high. Instead of trying to use extra bandwidth for cable channels, they should have focused on downloads.

A TiVo, with an ACTUAL HDUI, OTA tuners and Netflix,etc. for $4.99/month. Now THAT'S something.


----------



## tombonneau (Mar 26, 2009)

deandashl said:


> Cable channels were a pipe dream.
> 
> I heard about them just before they started. The idea sounded GREAT. But it didn't take long to realize it wasn't going to work.
> 
> ...


I'll be real interested to see if they can get NF, Hulu, et al on the box. I already have a Roku so it's a non-factor for me, but out of all the boxes I've played with, this seems the closest to an evolution of the set top box that merges internet with TV. Just the concept of it that when you turn it on you aren't even really on TV you are on your home page and choose what you want to do is a step in the right direction.


----------



## aaroncgi (Apr 13, 2010)

I wonder if the Sezmi's OTA tuner is better than that in the Premiere? 

Either way, assuming Sezmi doesn't disappear within the next year or two, this does appear to be a great alternative to Tivo for those wanting only OTA local channels. You would have to own a Premiere for over nine years to beat the cost of Sezmi at $149 + $5 per month. 


The only real reason we didn't go with it last year was because the Tivo also offered Netflix, which we love. But if we already had another device that could access Netflix, this would be pretty much a no-brainer, especially with the much larger hard drive in the Sezmi (vs. the regular Premiere). Sure, it's nice the the Tivo lets you transfer files to/from the computer, and view photos and MP3 from your network, but honestly we don't use those features. The only extra feature we use above the DVR is Netflix.


----------



## tombonneau (Mar 26, 2009)

aaroncgi said:


> I wonder if the Sezmi's OTA tuner is better than that in the Premiere?
> 
> Either way, assuming Sezmi doesn't disappear within the next year or two, this does appear to be a great alternative to Tivo for those wanting only OTA local channels. You would have to own a Premiere for over nine years to beat the cost of Sezmi at $149 + $5 per month.
> 
> The only real reason we didn't go with it last year was because the Tivo also offered Netflix, which we love. But if we already had another device that could access Netflix, this would be pretty much a no-brainer, especially with the much larger hard drive in the Sezmi (vs. the regular Premiere). Sure, it's nice the the Tivo lets you transfer files to/from the computer, and view photos and MP3 from your network, but honestly we don't use those features. The only extra feature we use above the DVR is Netflix.


I've been A/B testing the PQ on my Kuro flipping between the Tivo & Sezmi on OTA feeds, and if anything the Sezmi is slightly better. The reception is certainly better, but I attribute that to the Sezmi antenna > than RCA antenna I'm using with the Tivo. I could probably drop $80-100 on an antenna to hook up to my Tivo and improve reception for my OTA.

I have a Roku for NF, Hulu, ,etc. which fulfills my Internet video needs. Unless I find a fatal flaw with the Sezmi (and this morning turning on to the input channel it appears the until fell asleep or something? So who knows what pitfalls lie ahead ....) I might pull the plug on cable & Tivo ....


----------



## aaroncgi (Apr 13, 2010)

Well it looks like my Dad is convinced to give the Sezmi a try - and who can blame him at $149 + $5 a month, vs $299 + $399 lifetime or $99 + $19.95 per month - for about 1/3 the storage space. I'll be very interested to see how the menus and general operation are compared to the Premiere. Interesting fact, $399 lifetime Tivo service equates to 6 years and 7 months of Sezmi service.

Honestly I don't understand why the Tivo box itself is so expensive. Yes, I know in essence it's more computer than VCR, but seriously? It doesn't have but one drive, and a small/slow one at that. Then it has a main board with a low end processor (oh sorry, dual core, one of which isn't used), a tiny power supply (after all it only uses 24W), and a case that can't be worth more than a few bucks. How is Sezmi selling something with the same capability and the same size drive as a PremiereXL for $149 instead of $499? Surely they can't be making up the loss on hardware with the $5/month subscription!

Is it really that much more expensive from a hardware standpoint for the Tivo to receive cable channels, vs OTA only as the Sezmi? Were cable-ready TVs and VCRs grossly more expensive than non-cable-ready, back in the day?


----------



## aaroncgi (Apr 13, 2010)

tombonneau said:


> I've been A/B testing the PQ on my Kuro flipping between the Tivo & Sezmi on OTA feeds, and if anything the Sezmi is slightly better. The reception is certainly better, but I attribute that to the Sezmi antenna > than RCA antenna I'm using with the Tivo. I could probably drop $80-100 on an antenna to hook up to my Tivo and improve reception for my OTA.
> ...


Is your signal solid on both the Sezmi and Premiere? If so, a different antenna isn't going to give you better picture quality from the Tivo. If a digital broadcast is solid (ie no pixelization, freezing, dropouts, blank frames, etc), then any differences in picture quality will be due to how the signal is treated after it's received. I would certainly not expect there to be major differences between the two with solid signals on both. But, there could be some minor differences, especially depending on how you output the signal to your TV (composite vs component vs HDMI). I'd expect the least differences to be present using HDMI.

Now if the signal is solid on the Sezmi but has problems on the Tivo then yes, a better antenna may help get stable reception.


----------



## tombonneau (Mar 26, 2009)

aaroncgi said:


> Is your signal solid on both the Sezmi and Premiere? If so, a different antenna isn't going to give you better picture quality from the Tivo. If a digital broadcast is solid (ie no pixelization, freezing, dropouts, blank frames, etc), then any differences in picture quality will be due to how the signal is treated after it's received. I would certainly not expect there to be major differences between the two with solid signals on both. But, there could be some minor differences, especially depending on how you output the signal to your TV (composite vs component vs HDMI). I'd expect the least differences to be present using HDMI.
> 
> Now if the signal is solid on the Sezmi but has problems on the Tivo then yes, a better antenna may help get stable reception.


Tivo issues were with problem channels having lots of artifacts and pixelizations if they were received at all. Funny thing is I actually improved Tivo OTA by running my antenna into my Monster power conditioner and I was then able to pick up Fox which previously was impossible.

I'll try swapping out the Sezmi antenna with the RCA on my Tivo tonight and see what happens. That should tell us if it's a Tivo or antenna issue.

But like I said, no worries at all with the Sezmi antenna. There is some minor stutter and audio, but honestly I'm so used to that with my OTA and some cable it's tolerable. I guess it was a much bigger issue with Sezmi in beta but they seem to have improved it.

One thing I'll say about Sezmi is it seems they are active in improving and development. They also are very active and responsive on FB & Twitter, which is a small thing but says a lot about a company that size that they are smart enough to pay attention to users that way.


----------



## MrSkippy53 (Jan 27, 2011)

There monthly service is what I would like to see for TIvo. Maybe there next gen will have a IR "blaster" and video in so it could be used like the S2 TiVos and a cable/sat box.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Does it have padding that you can put on the equivalent of season passes?

I presume nothing like wish lists?

or sending recordings to a computer?

I'm not nitpicking, just listing things that I think are important, though I've only started doing the latter relatively recently.


----------



## tombonneau (Mar 26, 2009)

mattack said:


> Does it have padding that you can put on the equivalent of season passes?
> 
> I presume nothing like wish lists?
> 
> ...


No wish lists, but honestly with 1TB and the fact that you program your interests, it records a ton of stuff and can't imagine it will miss much.

As far as season passes, yes it allows you to pad front and back end like TiVo. Unlike TiVo, it also let's you keep as much of a show as you want. So like for Seinfeld, I set no limit and will basically just fill it up with dozens of shows and pick and choose what I want when I feel like watching it.

And finally no there is no way I saw of moving eps from the unit to your computer. Though I think I saw a USB spot on the back maybe you can transfer to that? I'm probably wrong on that.


----------



## Series3Sub (Mar 14, 2010)

The problem for Sezmi is that OTA only people are VERY few and not likely to gain the critical mass because, like it or not, guys have to have tier ESPN, ladies thier Lifetime, and the kids theri Disney with Hannah Montana or the next Disney star, oh and the teen thier MTV for Jersey Shore. That is the majority: the American Family. I know those who prefer OTA only, and they don't have pay TV at all and don't fancy DVR's, but even if they did, they are a small anachronistic sliver who barely use the internet at all and don't even have cell phone, let alone a smart phone. Bless their hearts, but they aren't the masses. And while Opera has exponentially more value than the pop music of today, it is Justin Bebeir who rules the airwaves, not Placido. Sad but true, and the fine people who have the good sense to save their money and refuse to pay for sat or cable or telco TV, and would consider a Sezmi aren't going to make a difference for Sezmi, just as TiVo is losing subscribers. The growth is at DirecTV and some of the Telcos, NOT OTA only DVR options. Those folks really do live in another era and our ignored because their numbers are so few.

I do love Sezmi's design for multiple users and LOVE their reasonable fee, but, like the vast majority of households, mine demans Lifetime, WE, History, National Geographic, etc.

Finally, is the Sezmi DVR still buggy as early reports made clear. I hope they can clean it up, but an infusion of $17 million doesn't meant they will be around next quarter, as investors can cut their losses or exec can take the a big piece of the $17 and parachute out. The have to sell mega-big-time to make through even the next 2 quarters.


----------



## tombonneau (Mar 26, 2009)

Series3Sub said:


> The problem for Sezmi is that OTA only people are VERY few and not likely to gain the critical mass because, like it or not, guys have to have tier ESPN, ladies thier Lifetime, and the kids theri Disney with Hannah Montana or the next Disney star, oh and the teen thier MTV for Jersey Shore. That is the majority: the American Family. I know those who prefer OTA only, and they don't have pay TV at all and don't fancy DVR's, but even if they did, they are a small anachronistic sliver who barely use the internet at all and don't even have cell phone, let alone a smart phone. Bless their hearts, but they aren't the masses. And while Opera has exponentially more value than the pop music of today, it is Justin Bebeir who rules the airwaves, not Placido. Sad but true, and the fine people who have the good sense to save their money and refuse to pay for sat or cable or telco TV, and would consider a Sezmi aren't going to make a difference for Sezmi, just as TiVo is losing subscribers. The growth is at DirecTV and some of the Telcos, NOT OTA only DVR options. Those folks really do live in another era and our ignored because their numbers are so few.
> 
> I do love Sezmi's design for multiple users and LOVE their reasonable fee, but, like the vast majority of households, mine demans Lifetime, WE, History, National Geographic, etc.
> 
> Finally, is the Sezmi DVR still buggy as early reports made clear. I hope they can clean it up, but an infusion of $17 million doesn't meant they will be around next quarter, as investors can cut their losses or exec can take the a big piece of the $17 and parachute out. The have to sell mega-big-time to make through even the next 2 quarters.


You're definitely right about the masses, especially family households. They've been hooked on cable and it will be hard to ween them off. Sezmi's only hope is the up and coming Internet generation. As these kids start getting out of college and moving into apartments, a much lower percentage of them will be taking on a cable bill out of the gate. If Sezmi can capture a niche of this market, they might be ok. Of course, this will require lots of marketing efforts, and considering I'm a pretty tech savvy person (and one who has been mulling cord cutting for awhile) and I didn't know about them until Amazon sent me a targeted email, well, let's just say they are not exactly a top of mind brand.


----------



## brettatk (Oct 11, 2002)

tombonneau said:


> I'd highly suggest anyone considering going OTA or *someone already using Tivo for OTA check this box out*.


Just curious, but if I'm already using my Tivo HD for OTA why would I want to check this box out? I mean I could understand someone not owning a tivo and wanting to go OTA, but it seems like my Tivo HD is superior in every way. Or were you talking specifically about the Tivo Premiere and the poor OTA reception that some are reporting?

We went 100% OTA last summer and haven't had any trouble. My two girls (ages 4 and 6) have so many shows stored on their S2 tivo they still haven't watch them all. We get several PBS channels OTA so they still have plenty to watch. I don't think it's as hard as some people try and make it out to be.


----------



## daveak (Mar 23, 2009)

Series3Sub said:


> The problem for Sezmi is that OTA only people are VERY few and not likely to gain the critical mass because, like it or not, guys have to have tier ESPN, ladies thier Lifetime, and the kids theri Disney with Hannah Montana or the next Disney star, oh and the teen thier MTV for Jersey Shore. That is the majority: the American Family. I know those who prefer OTA only, and they don't have pay TV at all and don't fancy DVR's, but even if they did, they are a small anachronistic sliver who barely use the internet at all and don't even have cell phone, let alone a smart phone. Bless their hearts, but they aren't the masses. And while Opera has exponentially more value than the pop music of today, it is Justin Bebeir who rules the airwaves, not Placido. Sad but true, and the fine people who have the good sense to save their money and refuse to pay for sat or cable or telco TV, and would consider a Sezmi aren't going to make a difference for Sezmi, just as TiVo is losing subscribers. The growth is at DirecTV and some of the Telcos, NOT OTA only DVR options. Those folks really do live in another era and our ignored because their numbers are so few.
> 
> I do love Sezmi's design for multiple users and LOVE their reasonable fee, but, like the vast majority of households, mine demans Lifetime, WE, History, National Geographic, etc.
> 
> Finally, is the Sezmi DVR still buggy as early reports made clear. I hope they can clean it up, but an infusion of $17 million doesn't meant they will be around next quarter, as investors can cut their losses or exec can take the a big piece of the $17 and parachute out. The have to sell mega-big-time to make through even the next 2 quarters.


Now now, we are an OTA family and we have smart phones, a Series 3 (original) TiVo, NetFLix Streaming, Amazon downloading, Boxee, NookColor, Zune, laptops, netbook, and a raid storage device - we use the internet quite extensively. It is precisely because of our technical prowess and ability that we find we have no need to pay upwards of a $1000 a year for cable or sat, to get the depth and breadth of programming we need and want as a family. All our viewing devices are part of our N+1 network (a couple devices wired) and we can enjoy a networked HD experience anywhere inside our home. I cannot imagine being cabled (or chained) to just a couple TVs around the house that can't even send programming back and forth, let alone not being able to connect to the internet for additional programming - as needed or required. Most cable and sat setups seem so dated when I see them, and can't even perform basic network functions that allow people the freedom to access nearly any show or movie they want - at any time they want (or place). Imagine having to wait until your cable or sat provider serves you the content, so old fashioned.


----------



## tombonneau (Mar 26, 2009)

brettatk said:


> Just curious, but if I'm already using my Tivo HD for OTA why would I want to check this box out? I mean I could understand someone not owning a tivo and wanting to go OTA, but it seems like my Tivo HD is superior in every way. Or were you talking specifically about the Tivo Premiere and the poor OTA reception that some are reporting?
> 
> We went 100% OTA last summer and haven't had any trouble. My two girls (ages 4 and 6) have so many shows stored on their S2 tivo they still haven't watch them all. We get several PBS channels OTA so they still have plenty to watch. I don't think it's as hard as some people try and make it out to be.


I have a Tivo HD, and it's not superior for OTA given my limited experience with Sezmi. What you'd be getting over Tivo is:


1 TB
Better UI
User profiles to customize shows listed, channels listed, background
Better YouTube integration
Easy OnDemand access (though I don't use this)
Less money at $5mo. (unless you are Tivo Lifetime)
Active development and updates
Potentially better reception with Sezmi antenna (this was case for me, obviously not for everyone)

Now of course there are areas where Tivo is superior.


Quieter
You already own a Tivo 
More internet options
Much much better remote (Sezmi's is miserable)
You know Tivo isn't going anywhere; Sezmi is a roll of the dice

If you're happy with your Tivo HD and OTA of course then don't bother. If it ain't broke, don't fix it. But if you are frustrated at Tivo's lack of development, and half-baked HD UI and feel like giving another guy a shot, this box is worth a look. Also doesn't hurt if you are a gadget lover (like me) and like to play with new toys. Not everyone enjoys that learning curve and trying new things though and I get that.

But it's really more about the UI and user experience than anything. I just have really taken to Sezmi's guide and setup (and I can't even take advantage of the multiple house member profiles, which probably work great), they really took the time to develop it from the ground up and just weren't reskinning the same old Tivo/DVR experience, and I for one appreciate that.

All this being said, I'm still not sold on them. I'm more worried about them shuttering than anything else.


----------



## brettatk (Oct 11, 2002)

Ok, I would agree if you are paying a monthly fee on your Tivo then it would be worth taking a look. I'm on lifetime and my Tivo HD is upgraded to 1TB so I can't see it being an option for me. I can see your point though, there could be several situations where it might be an alternative for someone. Heck, for the price it might be worth for someone to get it to go along with their Tivo instead of replacing it.


----------



## tombonneau (Mar 26, 2009)

Oh yeah I def would not recommend it for your situation if you've already got the 1TB and have no monthly cost. 

I'm not sure how much the multi-unit Tivo costs are, as I'm only interested in the one, but you're right, it could be a cheaper solution if you are running OTA and want DVR functionality in the bedroom or den or whatever. In fact, now that you bring it up, I might end up going that route if I finally get a bedroom TV ...


----------



## brettatk (Oct 11, 2002)

Yeah, we have an S2 connected to a HDTV in the kids playroom which can't be used with OTA. It's also lifetime so I've hesitated replacing it but I might give this Sezmi DVR some more thought.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

tombonneau said:


> No wish lists, but honestly with 1TB and the fact that you program your interests, it records a ton of stuff and can't imagine it will miss much.
> 
> As far as season passes, yes it allows you to pad front and back end like TiVo. Unlike TiVo, it also let's you keep as much of a show as you want. So like for Seinfeld, I set no limit and will basically just fill it up with dozens of shows and pick and choose what I want when I feel like watching it.


Well, as for wish lists, I have a lot of bands/individual musicians in wish lists, and they catch random talk show appearances (usually daytime shows) as well as nighttime shows that I record on purpose.

I have NO IDEA what you mean by the latter. For a season pass, just say 'keep all', and it keeps them all. That's one of the first things I do when I set up a new SP or auto recording wish list... set it to all episode (and usually add one minute of padding on each end).


----------



## tombonneau (Mar 26, 2009)

mattack said:


> Well, as for wish lists, I have a lot of bands/individual musicians in wish lists, and they catch random talk show appearances (usually daytime shows) as well as nighttime shows that I record on purpose.
> 
> I have NO IDEA what you mean by the latter. For a season pass, just say 'keep all', and it keeps them all. That's one of the first things I do when I set up a new SP or auto recording wish list... set it to all episode (and usually add one minute of padding on each end).


Sorry. I meant you can keep an unlimited number of shows for your season passed show; I thought TiVo capped it at 25 or something but they let you keep all episodes too.

In looking closer at the season pass settings, it's actually a little better as let's you choose if you want to record for this time or any time and also this channel or any channel. So like for seinfeld I set to any time or channel so it picks up all the episodes whenever they play.

Pretty slick. Would be much more useful though on a TiVo with all those cable channels. 

Obviously no wish lists would stink for you, but it will auto record most late night talk shows for you so youre really not going to miss someone if they are on an ota late night show. Heck just season pass them all, you won't run out of room.


----------



## Series3Sub (Mar 14, 2010)

tombonneau said:


> You're definitely right about the masses, especially family households. They've been hooked on cable and it will be hard to ween them off. Sezmi's only hope is the up and coming Internet generation. As these kids start getting out of college and moving into apartments, a much lower percentage of them will be taking on a cable bill out of the gate. If Sezmi can capture a niche of this market, they might be ok. Of course, this will require lots of marketing efforts, and considering I'm a pretty tech savvy person (and one who has been mulling cord cutting for awhile) and I didn't know about them until Amazon sent me a targeted email, well, let's just say they are not exactly a top of mind brand.


I forgot about Sezmi's On-line options. However, Sezmi is no Roku or Boxee. So, they are at a disadvantage again. I really do love the idea of Sezmi and think it is a great option, but I think the truth is there just isn't a big enough market to get it to the critical mass it needs, especially making DVR's is expensive compared to streaming boxes.


----------



## Series3Sub (Mar 14, 2010)

daveak said:


> Now now, we are an OTA family and we have smart phones, a Series 3 (original) TiVo, NetFLix Streaming, Amazon downloading, Boxee, NookColor, Zune, laptops, netbook, and a raid storage device - we use the internet quite extensively. It is precisely because of our technical prowess and ability that we find we have no need to pay upwards of a $1000 a year for cable or sat, to get the depth and breadth of programming we need and want as a family. All our viewing devices are part of our N+1 network (a couple devices wired) and we can enjoy a networked HD experience anywhere inside our home. I cannot imagine being cabled (or chained) to just a couple TVs around the house that can't even send programming back and forth, let alone not being able to connect to the internet for additional programming - as needed or required. Most cable and sat setups seem so dated when I see them, and can't even perform basic network functions that allow people the freedom to access nearly any show or movie they want - at any time they want (or place). Imagine having to wait until your cable or sat provider serves you the content, so old fashioned.


Thank you for affirming my point. You are an exception, rare and have a small number of others as very tech savvy as you. The problem is the vast majority of people have absolutely no clue what you are talking about and haven't the foggiest how to set it all up, let alone spend the outlay and do the research. Even the HTPC is still a strange concept to the masses, and they would consider it _overkill_ (you and I may know different, but this is how Joe Blow and Suzy from Kalamazoo see it), and and "_Whay! A PC on all the time and possibley in my living room and you have to run Ethernet cable or I gotta shell out for wireless (so slow). HUH! Forget it; too complicated. All I want is my HBO on my TV."_ And your limited selection is nowhere near what the masses need (they don't watch Public TV, PLEASE!) because of their limited tastes. They would be crying, "There is nothing to watch," which is why over 80% of households pay for TV. And I have heard these folks complain of "nothing to watch" even whey they have over 200 channels. Sorry, but too many people gotta have HBO for the series or IFC or History because it does match their tastes and there is NOTHING like them on OTA, although Antenna TV and This TV probably would appeal to them.

The masses just want a box in their home that gives them good "old fashioned" TV as they have known it for decades and maybe with a DVR. You see, they would see you (us) as the "fool" with statements like _"Oh, that's too much (overkill); I don't value TV as much as he; I don't need all that. I all want is a box on my main TV and one in the kids room; How much did he lay out for that? That's too complicated. I just want them to come in and install my cable or sat TV; I don't wanna pay extra for ESPN on-line because that's why I have cable." _ And the real kicker for you, _"I don't care if I have to wait until my cable or sat service or channels I subscribe to are ready to show me content whenever; TV is not that really important to me; it makes no difference to me now or months from now._

These are all comments or similar to ones I have heard from just about everyone I know say when I bring up the bold new world of HTPC's, On-line viewing (it still seems incomplete to them), home networks to access video when and where they want, just like your system. They really do think we are pathetic twats. As technology really changes, they may see the benefit of such elaborate set-ups, or the quality and choice will improve even more. The success of Netflix is helping people see the possibilities of on-line streaming for video.

For now, even with the growing "cable cutters" we still see growth in subscribers with the Telcos and especially DirecTV this quarter alone (never mind the earlier quarters that were also more gain) that demonstrates the masses still prefer to "chained" to traditional MVPD's even with DirecTV's disadvantage for On-line streaming (the supposed killer of MVPD's). Yes, your set-up and on-line in general may be king someday, but _NOT_ today.

To the masses. Let us hope they see the light sooner than later.


----------



## Series3Sub (Mar 14, 2010)

I for one, really would recommend Sezmi for an OTA only option, even with its future not certain because the purchase price for its system is pretty low and the monthly fee is very low. Even if Sezmi goes out of business, not too much money will have been lost. It certainly beats the $99 TiVo with $20 per month fee right now.

It is also too expensive for me to even consider additional TiVo boxes--even with the MSD--because the cost is just to high, or offensive. However, Sezmi's low $4 per month means I really could afford multiple boxes in the house. I know it would be OTA only and very few on-line services, but I love the Sezmi pricing.

Now, if someone felt they may return to cable at some point if they can't take OTA only, then TiVo is the one to get.

Are the Sezmi's stll buggy? I would hope they fixes that with some software updates. If Sezmi were available a few years ago, I would have gotten that instead of TiVo because Sezmi costs less. However, I do enjoy my TiVo Series 3.


----------



## Series3Sub (Mar 14, 2010)

tombonneau said:


> I have a Tivo HD, and it's not superior for OTA given my limited experience with Sezmi. What you'd be getting over Tivo is:
> 
> 
> 1 TB
> ...


Could you use the multiple house-member for genre. I mean you could get use out of that feature by using each house-member setting as your own genre setting: one for movies, one for comedies or any other way you wish. Just a thought. It could be one way to use the feature.


----------



## Series3Sub (Mar 14, 2010)

aaroncgi said:


> Well it looks like my Dad is convinced to give the Sezmi a try - and who can blame him at $149 + $5 a month, vs $299 + $399 lifetime or $99 + $19.95 per month - for about 1/3 the storage space. I'll be very interested to see how the menus and general operation are compared to the Premiere. Interesting fact, $399 lifetime Tivo service equates to 6 years and 7 months of Sezmi service.
> 
> Honestly I don't understand why the Tivo box itself is so expensive. Yes, I know in essence it's more computer than VCR, but seriously? It doesn't have but one drive, and a small/slow one at that. Then it has a main board with a low end processor (oh sorry, dual core, one of which isn't used), a tiny power supply (after all it only uses 24W), and a case that can't be worth more than a few bucks. How is Sezmi selling something with the same capability and the same size drive as a PremiereXL for $149 instead of $499? Surely they can't be making up the loss on hardware with the $5/month subscription!
> 
> Is it really that much more expensive from a hardware standpoint for the Tivo to receive cable channels, vs OTA only as the Sezmi? Were cable-ready TVs and VCRs grossly more expensive than non-cable-ready, back in the day?


I think Sezmi is subsiding the cost of their systems to a high degree so that they can be competitive and get it into people's homes and get some word of mouth. I'm sure it costs them big money to be in Best Buy as well. I don't think the current MSRP for their systems reflect the true cost of the system.


----------



## Series3Sub (Mar 14, 2010)

mattack said:


> Well, as for wish lists, I have a lot of bands/individual musicians in wish lists, and they catch random talk show appearances (usually daytime shows) as well as nighttime shows that I record on purpose.
> 
> I have NO IDEA what you mean by the latter. For a season pass, just say 'keep all', and it keeps them all. That's one of the first things I do when I set up a new SP or auto recording wish list... set it to all episode (and usually add one minute of padding on each end).


I agree, the lack of a Wish List or DishPass would be a bit difficult for me as well as I do use them and even depend upon them. However, with Sezmi's low cost and fees, I think I could live with it.


----------



## tombonneau (Mar 26, 2009)

Series3Sub said:


> I forgot about Sezmi's On-line options. However, Sezmi is no Roku or Boxee. So, they are at a disadvantage again. I really do love the idea of Sezmi and think it is a great option, but I think the truth is there just isn't a big enough market to get it to the critical mass it needs, especially making DVR's is expensive compared to streaming boxes.


Sezmis online is meager. Basically YouTube and some podcasts. But YouTube is well integrated. Better than TiVo. Much faster to search. And of course Roku doesn't have it (unless you go private channel). Regardless I just use my iPad for living room YouTube access anyway.

I have a Roku for the rest of my online tv access. I'm actually doing a dry run these next few weeks and limiting my tv viewing to Sezmi, Roku and iPad. Pretty sure I'm going be able to cut the cord. Haven't missed much so far. (Though I admit to cheating to watch an episode of Archer  )

You sound like you're on the fence about the Sezmi. I advise going to BB and picking one up to test one out. Worst case scenario you're out an hour or two of setup and reboxing.

I will say that most of the buggy criticisms you'll read about sezmi are older. They seem to have fixed them. I got some stutter when 20 second skipping through a basketball game yesterday (go Cuse!) but i can handle that as it won't be typical for me. Otherwise playback has been fine. Not perfect like TiVo, but very bearable, and slightly endearing in its little box that could imperfect way.

One issue I noted is that I seem to have issues if I shut the tv off with the sezmi on a menu screen. When I turn it back on there seems to be an hdmi handshake issue and the screen is dark and I have to manually go up to the box to reset it. However if I leave the sezmi on live tv I have no issue when I turn the tv back on.

On a positive note, I tweeted to them about the issue and they seem to have matched back my twitter handle to my account email as I received an email alert that a support ticket has been created. Pretty impressive customer support.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

tombonneau said:


> I got some stutter when 20 second skipping through a basketball game yesterday (go Cuse!) but i can handle that as it won't be typical for me.


20 second skipping? That means even more button presses during a commercial break. Yes, on a Tivo I have to skip skip skip a bunch of times then 8 second back, since it's not a perfect multiple of 30 second skips (plus there's the second or so between ads).. but still.. that's a strange amount to choose. (My XS32 has configurable times for skip forward/back too, which I think is weird too..)



tombonneau said:


> In looking closer at the season pass settings, it's actually a little better as let's you choose if you want to record for this time or any time and also this channel or any channel. So like for seinfeld I set to any time or channel so it picks up all the episodes whenever they play.


OK, so it sort of sounds like their equivalent of season passes is *really* either season passes or manual recordings (since you can say any time slot), with just a tiny bit of wish lists (any channel).. but not the entire sophistication of wish lists.


----------



## tombonneau (Mar 26, 2009)

mattack said:


> 20 second skipping? That means even more button presses during a commercial break. Yes, on a Tivo I have to skip skip skip a bunch of times then 8 second back, since it's not a perfect multiple of 30 second skips (plus there's the second or so between ads).. but still.. that's a strange amount to choose. (My XS32 has configurable times for skip forward/back too, which I think is weird too..)
> 
> OK, so it sort of sounds like their equivalent of season passes is *really* either season passes or manual recordings (since you can say any time slot), with just a tiny bit of wish lists (any channel).. but not the entire sophistication of wish lists.


Pretty sure its 20 seconds. Works out great for me as I use FF for TV commercials and only use 30sec on TiVo for sports, and 20s is ideal for zippng through basketball.


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

I want to cut the able and go solely OTA. I have been a long time TIVO user but Sezmi seems to be exactly what I am looking for. I can't see paying TIVO $20 a month for service when I am only watching 5 Networks. 

Question: Does Sezmi have dual tuners?

Sadly I cannot find one for sale right now at Amazon or Best Buy.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

You don't have to pay Tivo $20/month for service.. you can pay lifetime.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

tombonneau said:


> Overall, just came away really impressed with this unit, but really more disappointed in Tivo. Here is this little startup with more innovative UI in a few years development than Tivo has mustered in the last decade.


Sezmi shot themselves in the foot with their original plan to license broadcast spectrum and launch only in those select markets (LA was first). They blew a lot of cash on that failed approached and have since adjusted. But I wouldn't be surprised if they don't survive beyond 2011. A bummer really, because the market needs more competition less. But if TiVo can't make it in retail, no one can.


----------



## Series3Sub (Mar 14, 2010)

tiams said:


> I want to cut the able and go solely OTA. I have been a long time TIVO user but Sezmi seems to be exactly what I am looking for. I can't see paying TIVO $20 a month for service when I am only watching 5 Networks.
> 
> Question: Does Sezmi have dual tuners?
> 
> Sadly I cannot find one for sale right now at Amazon or Best Buy.


Yes, Sezmi has dual tuners. When we have to cut back in the not too distant future, I can see getting a Sezmi for sure.


----------



## P42 (Jan 7, 2003)

We tried Sezmi for a month earlier this year when looking for an OTA DVR, poor UI layout - sure it's HD, but the flow was non-intuitive, frequently it didn't respond to the remote, and slow changing channel. 

We were thankful for Amazon's easy return policy. Cancelling our Sezmi account took a little work; no response from to support ticket, no response to email, but they do monitor twitter.

Yes it is significantly cheaper then Tivo at $150+$5/month V's the $470+tax we then paid for Tivo. But the Tivo is less hassle.


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

I finally got my Sezmi from Amazon. At $4.99 a month, I think I am going to be very satisfied. I am already planning where to spend the $85 I will be saving each month. I may get a second Sezmi for the bedroom!


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

You could find a used Tivo HD with lifetime service online for $400 and break even with the Sezmi after 2 years and 2 months. Plus the Tivo would still have a significant resale value. How much are used Sezmis going for?


----------



## tombonneau (Mar 26, 2009)

tiams said:


> I want to cut the able and go solely OTA. I have been a long time TIVO user but Sezmi seems to be exactly what I am looking for. I can't see paying TIVO $20 a month for service when I am only watching 5 Networks.
> 
> Question: Does Sezmi have dual tuners?
> 
> Sadly I cannot find one for sale right now at Amazon or Best Buy.


In finally cut the cord the other week and canceled my cable. I hadn't been watching and haven't noticed a difference at all in my viewing habits.

The Sezmi is more than adequate to record OTA. I supplement the handful of cable shows I watch with Amazon VOD via Roku and some on my iPad via iTunes.

I'll easily be saving net $50-60 a month at least. If you aren't a hardcore TV watcher and are just looking for a nice little unit to record your OTA on the cheap, Sezmi is a good call.

I agree with the other poster that they really screwed up their launch strategy and might go away in a year or two, but for now the unit perfectly fits my needs.


----------



## aaroncgi (Apr 13, 2010)

shwru980r said:


> You could find a used Tivo HD with lifetime service online for $400 and break even with the Sezmi after 2 years and 2 months. Plus the Tivo would still have a significant resale value. How much are used Sezmis going for?


How does this math work? The Sezmi is $150 + $5 per month. Two years and two months, aka 26 months, is $5 x 26, or $130. Add to the $150 cost of the Sezmi puts you at $280, not $400. A $400 lifetime Tivo wouldn't break even until 50 months, or four years and two months.

I don't really think it's fair to compare the price of used/no warranty equipment to brand new equipment, but that's me.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

So does this Sezmi actually work every where/ or just in the 36 markets listed on their web site? Seems like know that they have changed their model it should work anyplace.


----------



## P42 (Jan 7, 2003)

tiams, hopefully it works out better for you then it did for us.


----------



## Series3Sub (Mar 14, 2010)

The Sezmi is an OTA (Digital) DVR that records and play in HD. The limited 36 markets was related to the cable channels it was to offer, but that part failed badly. I believe only LA had the entire line-up running. Sezmi was to lease the OTA multiplex channels from local broadcasters and put cable channels on those channels closed to the public, but open to Sezmi DVR's. The biggest complaint was the terrible PQ of the cable channels on those multiplexed OTA frequencies and it seems that and the complexity of the cable channel plan was too much. That part of the Sezmi service is no more.

However, Sezmi does provide on line access to major studios content of movies (and I think TV shows), but not Netflix or other OTT providers nor none of the most popular pod folks like CNET, Revision 3 or Twit.

So, the Sezmi is an HD OTA DVR that comes with an antenna with limited on-line content at only $5 per month. It is a well featured DVR with many of the same functions as TiVo such as Name Based Recording that the Channel Master DVR lacks. Sezmi may not be enough for the TiVo hackers, but is the best solution for those who want to cut the cord and do so INEXPENSIVELY and not have to spend all the coins in the cookie jar all at once as one's car may need a repair and not all of America has $400+ just begging to be spent on one thing like a DVR. For most of America, the only way they can afford something is low monthly payments because they aren't are wealthy as the folks on this forum.

However, even with a TiVo, one would still be wise to get a much better streaming device like Roku, or Boxee Box, as this forum is filled with TiVo users using other devices to access on-line content that the TiVo access, but with a terrible interface compared to the separate OTT device. So, a Sezmi plus a good streamer (too many TiVo users feel they have to get a separate streamer as well) is a mighty good cord cutting option even if Sezmi folds in a year or so one wouldn't be out $400+ just the assumed $150 plus the $5 per month until Sezmi dies, still MUCH cheaper than the TiVo route for cord cutters. Then those folks might make the jump to TiVo, but I doubt it as $19 per month is gonna be a "No Way Jose" for those folks. They will probably go Channel Master and streamer as Channel Master, not as fully featured as TiVo, has NO MONTHLY FEES. That step-DOWN DVR more like a VCR is, surprisingly, very popular at Amazon, but not without some detractors. I for one would've gotten the Channel Master, but I MUST have Name Based Recording, so TiVo it is for me, for now.

I would get a Sezmi now except that I still read of the DVR being buggy even after all this time with even nastier reviews than the Chanel Master. I do hope Sezmi can get it stable because it is a really good alternative for the cord cutting option and more options and competition is good.


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

Something else worth mentioning, once I activated my account I was given a $100 credit to spend on On Demand movies and TV shows.


----------



## tombonneau (Mar 26, 2009)

atmuscarella said:


> So does this Sezmi actually work every where/ or just in the 36 markets listed on their web site? Seems like know that they have changed their model it should work anyplace.


It works anywhere you can get OTA signals. The antenna works better than the RCA I had hooked up to my Tivo which is basically why I chose it over the Tivo for DVR


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Series3Sub said:


> So, the Sezmi is an HD OTA DVR that comes with an antenna with limited on-line content at only $5 per month. It is a well featured DVR with many of the same functions as TiVo such as Name Based Recording


So what exactly do you mean by "name based recording"?

Analog to wishlists that record via many different types of criteria, or *TITLE* based recording?

Does it handle shows that move time slots or are preempted? (Within a day or so of airing, which is what Tivo handles)

Don't get me wrong, I am a defender of "more limited/manual" type recording devices too.. I just want to know EXACTLY how they compare.

Can you transfer recordings from a Sezmi to computer?


----------



## P42 (Jan 7, 2003)

End of the line for Sezmi
http://www.engadget.com/2011/09/24/sezmis-cable-satellite-alternative-tv-service-to-shut-down-mo/


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

It really is too bad. Some company could make a killing with a DVR designed specifically to record OTA signals. Since my Sezmi will die on Monday I went out today and bought a Tivo to record OTA. Found a deal where I can get TIVO service for $9.99 per month as long as I only use antenna.


----------



## P42 (Jan 7, 2003)

Getting the balance of features, usability, and cost, is a challenge, as well as getting traction in the market. We tried Sezmi, features and cost was good, it failed on usability and was returned to Amazon, and we got a Lifetime Premiere for $485. 

The $10 OTA sub is a nice option, much more attractive then $20  Now go forth and learn about all your TiVo's features - good and bad


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

davezatz said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if they don't survive beyond 2011.


----------



## tombonneau (Mar 26, 2009)

tiams said:


> It really is too bad. Some company could make a killing with a DVR designed specifically to record OTA signals. Since my Sezmi will die on Monday I went out today and bought a Tivo to record OTA. Found a deal where I can get TIVO service for $9.99 per month as long as I only use antenna.


Yeah it's a shame. They had a nice core product if they could only have further developed it. I guess there just is not enough demand for OTA DVR, though you'd think with the next generation coming up that isn't conditioned to pay for cable, the segment might grow.

I literally threw my Sezmi in the dumpster last night (oddly enjoyable) and hooked my Tivo HD backup.

I'm paying $12.95 but might try to get $9.99 deal for OTA only, though want to leave the door open for hooking cable back up.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I'm glad TiVo is still here.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

tombonneau said:


> I literally threw my Sezmi in the dumpster last night (oddly enjoyable) and hooked my Tivo HD backup.


Umm, please RECYCLE it instead?

Is it literally useless? No manual recording for example?


----------



## gvfjr (Sep 27, 2011)

I have been with Sezmi since their pilot in Los Angeles in 2009. I am going to miss the service, but went out and bought a Tivo to act as my dvr since Sezmi shut it down today. I can say that the Sezmi interface is light years ahead of the Tivo premiere that I just hooked up. Such a mess this Tivo is in presenting recommendations, plus it mixes my kids shows in with my shows, in with my wife's shows. Sezmi had full HD menus for everything, Tivo is HD on the main screen, then jumps to SD in a jarring fashion, looking quite cheesy. Hopefully some updates come along and fix these soon. RIP Sezmi, you will be missed.


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

mattack said:


> Umm, please RECYCLE it instead?
> 
> Is it literally useless? No manual recording for example?


I'll be using mine for manual recording. It has a Terabyte of storage space.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

tiams said:


> I'll be using mine for manual recording. It has a Terabyte of storage space.


Can you verify that? As nothing in their outreach or FAQ addresses that, but they do say these things:



> As of Monday, September 26, 2011, you will no longer be able to view or record broadcast TV programming through your Sezmi System.





> Can I still use my Sezmi system to tune to live TV channels after September 26th?
> A: No, the Sezmi system needs the EPG (Electronic Program Guide) to be able to tune local programming. The EPG will no longer be available after September 26th to tune to live TV channels.


----------



## tombonneau (Mar 26, 2009)

mattack said:


> Umm, please RECYCLE it instead?
> 
> Is it literally useless? No manual recording for example?


I have too much crap I don't use as it is, and no way would I ever use it for manual recording. I live in LA, I'm sure someone pulled it out of the bin anyway.


----------



## tombonneau (Mar 26, 2009)

gvfjr said:


> I have been with Sezmi since their pilot in Los Angeles in 2009. I am going to miss the service, but went out and bought a Tivo to act as my dvr since Sezmi shut it down today. I can say that the Sezmi interface is light years ahead of the Tivo premiere that I just hooked up. Such a mess this Tivo is in presenting recommendations, plus it mixes my kids shows in with my shows, in with my wife's shows. Sezmi had full HD menus for everything, Tivo is HD on the main screen, then jumps to SD in a jarring fashion, looking quite cheesy. Hopefully some updates come along and fix these soon. RIP Sezmi, you will be missed.


I know, it's really a shame as that was my impression. The Sezmi could have had a more intuitive arrangement with a few menu items, but as far as spit & polish, the UI was light years ahead of TiVo, which is just embarrassing for a company like TiVo.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

tombonneau said:


> I know, it's really a shame as that was my impression. The Sezmi could have had a more intuitive arrangement with a few menu items, but as far as spit & polish, the UI was light years ahead of TiVo, which is just embarrassing for a company like TiVo.


But only one is still around.


----------



## tombonneau (Mar 26, 2009)

aaronwt said:


> But only one is still around.


Just because Sezmi had a poor business model and strategy doesn't mean they can't have developed a superior UI to TiVo. Their demise had nothing to do with their user interface.

And you'd think for a company like Tivo that bleeds subs every quarter they'd be actively developing their platform/UI to combat churn.


----------



## Aero 1 (Aug 8, 2007)

tombonneau said:


> I know, it's really a shame as that was my impression. The Sezmi could have had a more intuitive arrangement with a few menu items, but as far as spit & polish, the UI was light years ahead of TiVo, which is just embarrassing for a company like TiVo.


sezmi's demise was its geographical limitations. who the hell releases a product that can go national only in a few markets? plain stupid.

i looked at sezmi when it was announced, went to the site, asked me for my address, then it said it wasnt available in my market.

really? not available in the biggest entertainment market in the country? not available in the NYC market!?!?! stupid. they deserve to go belly up.

p.s, dave, what was the reason for limiting it to markets?


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

Aero 1 said:


> p.s, dave, what was the reason for limiting it to markets?


One of their initial features was to transmit pay "cable" channels over the air (in addition to OTA tuning and online content) with the idea they'd release first or only in those markets. But licensing that free spectrum around the country is both a huge and pricey endeavor. As are the content relationships. I assume that's why they started in just one market. USDTV failed with a similar approach. It also didn't help their cause that the OTA cable was SD. They should have gone with a simpler approach but were too early for a true over-the-top play (in addition to OTA DVR)... they got started in 2007 or earlier.

Incidentally, my writing partner Mari and I spoke and met with their executives on a few occasions and each time we asked how they intended to market this thing and find success given the complexity - they never seemed to understand the fear we had for them. We're just small time bloggers, what do we know.  Although their agency did quote us in some advertisement.

Edit: I should add that direct-to-consumers was only one aspect of their business. They were also trying to sell the solution to telcos who could then offer triple plays and such, like ZillionTV also tried to do (and backed by Qwest). And it sounds like they'll continue to try and make inroads with providers here and abroad, but it's all over as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

davezatz said:


> Can you verify that? As nothing in their outreach or FAQ addresses that, but they do say these things:


Yes, it absolutely still works for manual recording. I've done it. The guide doesn't list program info, it just lists each channel with an entry for each hour. I navigate to it and hit record this show. So I can even schedule in advance.


----------



## Rich_Guy (Sep 30, 2011)

I am new here, I also was a pilot Sezmi tester and have had Sezmi since about Oct 2009. I really liked Sezmi and as others have said I also think the UI was far better than Tivo's, much better looking and nicer to navigate.

My Sezmi still seems to be working, although I am not sure for how long.

As an original pilot tester my Sezmi cost me much less than the regular costs. I have used Sezmi about two years my toal cost to Sezmi was only $259.91. 

I paid $99.99 for the equipment after my pilot tester discount and I only paid for 8 months of premium monthly payments of $19.99 ($159.92). I had the premium service for about 14 months and then 10 months of basic service after Sezmi discontinued their premium services. Sezmi's premium services included basic cable channels while Sezmi's basic service is only what is received OTA. I was not charged for the basic service nor my first 6 months of premium service. I was also given $150.00 of free VOD downloads for this past year and now unlimited free downloads to use from the Sezmi cancellation announcement until the end of October. I also used Sezmi for 6 months before Sezmi charged me anything. I think Sezmi has been very good to me. 

I just bought a new Tivo XL Premiere with lifetime service and paid a discounted rate of $649.98 and have just connected it today. I liked the Sezmi much more.

I will see what good the Sezmi box continues to be before I disconnect it or get rid of it. I will definitely miss Sezmi and especially will miss Sezmi's much nicer user interface (UI).

Sezmi was originally competing with cable TV services, I think they should have changed their marketing and instead should have been competing with Tivo. 

Well I am now a new Tivo member but I will miss Sezmi.

Update: I edited my post as my Sezmi is still working fine so far. It is still recording and the guide, live TV still work so far.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Again, can you please give SPECIFIC examples of what Sezmi does better (for things where they overlap, i.e. recording TV channels)?

I'm not disagreeing with you, I'm very curious.


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

Several months ago when Sezmi closed up shop, they emailed me saying they would be buying back my equipment. So far I haven't heard anything else and have not been reimbursed. Anyone get their refund?


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

Found this blog entry which seems to indicate it was only good through November

http://sezmi.blogspot.com/2011/10/get-your-money-back-from-sezmi.html

Scott


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

I bought mine within the required time period and was told by Sezmi that I was eligible. But I have not received my promised refund.


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

I finally got my sezmi refund check today!


----------

